# Advogados in Algarve



## Paul Bentley (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello everybody - I am nearing the end of selling my home in the UK and will shortly be moving home to the Algarve (getting excited). Could any of you British ex pats let me have details of an independent English speaking solicitor who can support us when we purchase a home in this beautiful part of the world. We want a solicitor who is independent of the estate agent who will act solely for us (perhaps in Faro or Almancil would be preferable) Thank you.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to Forum, would suggest you place this request in the main body after the stickies where most members will see or do a search, it's something that gets asked quite frequently


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have moved through thread to main section of forum


----------

